# Inform Me



## crimsonbull57 (Jan 7, 2009)

Hello folks,

I am looking into getting my first DSLR and specifically looking at Nikon. I've been trying to read a lot about the different models and what features they offer. I was hoping to hear from you all about what you are currently using and what you would recommend.

Also, I have been hearing mixed information about the key features of a camera and which ones are the most important when buying. Terms such as Mega Pixels, Frames Per Second, Shutter Speed, Noise Reduction, Optical Zoom, Sensitivity, Apreture.

So if anyone could help educate me and impart your wisdom I would greatly appreciate it! Thanks!


----------



## Nubster (Aug 9, 2011)

A lot depends on your budget and what you intend to do with your camera. IMO, older cameras are still great and can be had dirt cheap. However, newer tech means higher performance. Don't get pulled in by more mega pixels is better. If you're printing shots and printing them large, yeah, more mp's can be helpful. If you're posting to the web or printing off smaller prints like stuff < 8x10, don't be concerned about them. All newer cameras these days have way more mp's than are needed. Me personally, two things that I want is enough focus points and good high ISO ability. I recently switched from the awesome work horse Nikon D300 to a D7000. I gave up some AF points for better low light and really don't miss the lost AF points. Not sure I'd give up any more than I have, but for me the trade off was worth it. If you plan to shoot sports or fast moving things like cars, planes, moving wildlife, people running...you may want to look at something with more FPS and better AF.


----------



## verongome (Apr 17, 2012)

A DSLR camera is one really awesome camera. There are different ranges in it. The great thing about it is the excellent quality and depth of photography it captures. A lot many times people complain, " wish my camera could capture the pics like my eyes do!"

Well folks a DSLR will capture much more than your eye can normally see!


----------



## tetra73 (Aug 2, 2011)

verongome said:


> A DSLR camera is one really awesome camera. There are different ranges in it. The great thing about it is the excellent quality and depth of photography it captures. A lot many times people complain, " wish my camera could capture the pics like my eyes do!"
> 
> Well folks a DSLR will capture much more than your eye can normally see!



Ah....no. Human eyes have a greater dynamic range, than a camera sensor. You see folks like to shoot AT the sun. Good lucking seeing the sun and the foreground properly exposed from the photo. 

The image quality depends on the quality of the lens most. Don't be surprised that a quality professional lens would cost 2x more than the body. The kit lens is OK, not as contrasty and may have certain color cast. May not be as sharp. In the current market, there are a lot of point and shoot size camera with a DSLR senor. Like the Fuji x100s and others. They aren't cheap. Around $1k.


----------



## rainbowfishes (Sep 2, 2011)

Tetra73 is absolutely right, human eyes do have a much greater dynamic range, and DSLR's still have a long ways to go on that front. As someone who has made a lot of $ selling fish pictures over the years I took my time about jumping into the digital market as the early cameras were very expensive and a piece of junk! Until Canon came out with their first digital Rebel at 6 mpixels in 2003 you really didn't have a camera that could compete with film. That camera landed several cover shots for me so it was finally good enough for the editors. I still tell people buying cameras for fish/plant photography - the camera is a throw-away. You'll be trading it in or leaving it on the shelf in 3-5 years. That may be slowing down down as the DSLR's have gotten a lot better. Buy the biggest flash (for fish) and probably better to buy one make by the camera company. If you are taking small things, get a quality macro lens, don't rely on the crap at the end of a zoom lens that says macro. Buy the "tourist lens" that usually comes with the camera, those 18-55 lenses as they are not too bad and helpful when it comes to selling your camera to someone else. Good lenses are often more expensive than the camera. For fish & plant photography though really the start of the DSLR line for Nikon or Canon is perfect. Both do a pretty decent job at low light if you are going to shoot w/o flash (not recommended for most fish though). Most still don't have the autofocus speed though to focus accurately enough on fast moving fish so you'll be manually focusing much of the time. Their starting DSLR's are also perfect for taking most of your vacation & kids pictures too so you can use that as a "selling point". The $800 100 mm macro lens, not so much .





tetra73 said:


> Ah....no. Human eyes have a greater dynamic range, than a camera sensor. You see folks like to shoot AT the sun. Good lucking seeing the sun and the foreground properly exposed from the photo.
> 
> The image quality depends on the quality of the lens most. Don't be surprised that a quality professional lens would cost 2x more than the body. The kit lens is OK, not as contrasty and may have certain color cast. May not be as sharp. In the current market, there are a lot of point and shoot size camera with a DSLR senor. Like the Fuji x100s and others. They aren't cheap. Around $1k.


----------



## GraphicGr8s (Apr 4, 2011)

verongome said:


> A DSLR camera is one really awesome camera. There are different ranges in it. The great thing about it is the excellent quality and depth of photography it captures. A lot many times people complain, " wish my camera could capture the pics like my eyes do!"
> 
> Well folks a DSLR will capture much more than your eye can normally see!


Digital can't even capture as much as film can, much less what your eye sees. Just like an mp3 loses the high notes a digital is shallower than film in the highlight areas.

As has been said, even a 6mp camera can be enlarged up to a decent size and look awesome. 

Remember also you're buying into a system. Make sure the system you buy into has what you need at a price you can afford. 

What about shutter speed do you want to know? All digitals have variable shutter speed as well as aperture and ISO. Most if not all DSLRs only have optical zoom and on a P&S that has digital zoom you don't want to use it anyway. Frames per second won't matter unless you're shooting sports. Funny about that though. My motor driven film camera is way slower than what's available in digital yet I can still get the shot with either one. 
I'd be more concerned with low light shooting than noise reduction in camera. Personally I have my NR turned off. 

Why are you only looking at Nikon? ever think about Pentax? Excellent lenses but cheaper. Plus you get to use all the glass ever made for the K mount plus all those with an M-42 mount. And there are some M-42s that still can't be beat. Oh yeah, all the lenses get shake reduction unlike Canikons.


----------



## Bettatail (Feb 12, 2009)

The hair thin advantage from Nikon or Canon cameras(similar level) over each other are not really matter, to know how to take good pictures is the core.

but, my personal choice is Canon.
once you go far you will know not only the camera body, the lenses are equally important, and to start with Canon you will hurt your pocket much less.


----------

